# Compilateur Fortran Ifort (free) ?



## PinkTurtle (7 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'installer une version non commerciale gratuite du compilateur fortran ifort sous mac intel?

J'ai déjà g77, gfortran mais j'aurais besoin de celui d'ifort pour faire des comparaisons de performances, trouver des bugs non détectés par les autres, ...

Visiblement, la seule version non commerciale que j'ai trouvé sur le site d'itel serait pour linux: peut-on l'installer moyennant quelques modifs peut etre sous x11?

Merci.


----------



## tatouille (7 Avril 2007)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'installer une version non commerciale gratuite du compilateur fortran ifort sous mac intel?
> 
> ...



trouver des bugs avec une question c** comme celle ci permet moi de douter 


pour arreter les blablas sur le C et autres languages de script ...

1 - il n' ya que le c et l'asm pour faire des noyaux + tout ce qui va au dessus c++ / vm ecetera enfin des OS modernes   
2 - faite du C une fois s&#233;rieusement dans votre vie cela permettra de ne pas confondre noyaux libc processus thread memory linker
executable storage filesystem hardware language machine  software ... et comprendre un minimum ce que fait un compilo pour ne pas en arriver &#224; ce genre de question
3 - C qfd


----------



## PinkTurtle (7 Avril 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> trouver des bugs avec une question c** comme celle ci permet moi de douter
> 
> 
> pour arreter les blablas sur le C et autres languages de script ...
> ...



Euh, excuse moi, mais je n'ai pas trop compris ta r&#233;ponse. L&#224; ou je bosse, nous utilisons de nombreux codes num&#233;riques, que nous codons en fortran. Je compare les performances de nos codes et leur comportement pour qu'ils tounent avec diff&#233;rents compilos. Bref, ca m'arrangerait que je puisse utiliser aussi ifort ( je pr&#233;cise que ces codes sont non commerciaux: travail en universit&#233. 

Quand je dis bug, c'est des bugs dans les programmes qu'on fait au fait  , et &#231;a arrive bien souvent! et parfois je le vois plus facilement avec un des compilos. De plus, ce n'est pas toujours mes programmes, et donc je ne sais pas comment les gens les ont cod&#233;, et donc o&#249; sont les bugs &#224; priori.

De plus, j'utilise fortran tout simplement parce que les codes num&#233;riques en question sont en fortran, et qu'il est pas question de les changer. donc rien a voir, avec utiliser de l'asm pour cr&#233;er des os... :mouais:


----------



## tatouille (7 Avril 2007)

ifort for -> binary compil&#233; sur IA32 -> against noyeau GNU/linux +  storage elf + libc
environnement 

et tu demandes si ca peut tourner sur darwin avec X11 


il y a pas un gap ?


----------



## PinkTurtle (7 Avril 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> ifort for -> binary compilé sur IA32 -> against noyeau GNU/linux +  storage elf + libc
> environnement
> 
> et tu demandes si ca peut tourner sur darwin avec X11
> ...



Est ce que tu peux me reexpliquer de manière un peu plus simple s'il te plait? 
Pour reprendre mes connaissances (pas très poussées, mais j'y travaille!), Mas Os X est en fait une sorte de Unix BSD. C'est ça?
On accède à cette sorte de sous couche BSD via X11. (?).

En gros, là où mon raisonnement est ridicule, c'est que un compilateur intel pour linux  ne pourra pas être utilisé par un OS BSD .... effectivement, ca parait moyen. 


Lorsqu'on a un code source, avec des make install, ... on peut eventuellement s'en sortir pour l'installer avec x11? (évidemment je parle pas de ifort là!)

N'hésites pas à m'éclairer sur certaines notions, ca me permettra d'y voir plus clair  :rose:  .


----------



## aegir (13 Avril 2007)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> Est ce que tu peux me reexpliquer de mani&#232;re un peu plus simple s'il te plait?
> Pour reprendre mes connaissances (pas tr&#232;s pouss&#233;es, mais j'y travaille!), Mas Os X est en fait une sorte de Unix BSD. C'est &#231;a?



Oui.



> On acc&#232;de &#224; cette sorte de sous couche BSD via X11. (?).


Non. X11 est un serveur qui permet &#224; des applications de demander des services graphiques en utilisant le protocole X, c'est tout.



> En gros, l&#224; o&#249; mon raisonnement est ridicule, c'est que un compilateur intel pour linux  ne pourra pas &#234;tre utilis&#233; par un OS BSD .... effectivement, ca parait moyen.


C'est pas forc&#233;ment ridicule, mais l&#224; &#231;a ne le fait pas.

MacOS-X est le seul unix a ne pas utiliser le format de binaire ELF.

Pour ce que tu veux faire il te faut utiliser une deuxi&#232;me machine : un PC sous Linux. Et tu y recompiles tes sources avec g77, ifortran etc. et tu fais tes comparaisons.

Le code binaire g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; sera le m&#234;me que ce soit sous Linux ou sous MacOS, cependant le format du binaire ex&#233;cutable sera diff&#233;rent.

Un truc qui peut peut-&#234;tre se tenter, c'est de g&#233;n&#233;rer un fichier objet ( fichier.o ) sous Linux avec le compilateur fortran, puis de le linker sous MacOS. Je ne sais pas du tout si &#231;a marche, je n'ai jamais essay&#233;. Mais &#231;a peut peut-&#234;tre le faire.


----------



## PinkTurtle (13 Avril 2007)

aegir a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Non. X11 est un serveur qui permet à des applications de demander des services graphiques en utilisant le protocole X, c'est tout.
> 
> ...



Merci de tes explications. J'y vois plus clair ^^.
Et faire un dual boot Linux / Mac os X, ca serait peut etre une solution non? Le compilateur Intel doit marcher sur la partie Linux?


----------



## aegir (13 Avril 2007)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> Merci de tes explications. J'y vois plus clair ^^.
> Et faire un dual boot Linux / Mac os X, ca serait peut etre une solution non? Le compilateur Intel doit marcher sur la partie Linux?



Normalement oui.

En fait, je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il y a comme distro linux qui s'installe sur MacIntel (j'ai pas encore de MacIntel je ne me suis donc pas penché sur le problème), mais je pense qu'il doit y en avoir.

Ensuite ton compilateur ifortran et bien il va marcher normalement. Par contre l'exécutable généré ne fonctionnera que sous Linux.


----------

